# Alternative Medicine



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I just starting going to an osteopath doctor that specializes in integrative medicine. For FM and CFS he has given me 2 shots so far of B-12, magnesium and glutathione. It has given me some energy and helped with my pain. I get alot of headaches (trigger point area in back of skull and some migraines). For this he is doing cranial sacral release. Today my headache is back--but he says it sometimes gets worse before better. Then some biofeedback for the anxiety. I'm not sure if this is the anwer, but my regular doctors will not look at my body as a whole, they only treat the symtom of the day. Has anyone else tried some alternative medicine--I'd love to read your posts.Tania


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tania. I too have seen an osteopath - I have CFS. He words on my cerebro-spinal fluid flow to make it faster and livlier. That's the stuff that goes along one's spinal column and into the head. It does help with energy, although initially it makes me more tired for a couple of days. This is all he does on me at the moment - we both believe in doing things in small doses as I seem to be strongly effected by anything because of the CFS - whether that's medication, supplements, etc etc. Glad you are finding some relief from your osteopath. I hope it continues and broadens for you. Keep us posted won't you?Best wishes,


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Susan,Does your doctor do gentle manipulations of your head and neck (believe it's called Cranial Sacral Release) to get the channels alligned and flowing. I was getting tension headaches that made me dizzy and nauseous. He did it last night and I went home with a horrific headache (a little better this morning) but I still feel yucky today. I have IBS too along with FM,MPS, and I think CFS. These frequent bouts of nausea makes me feel horrible. Do you feel great after a session or worse? How many sessions have you had already? Sorry for all the questions but it seems my FM/MPS has gotten worse in the last year.Hugs,Tania


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Tania. I have only tried massage, and boy, does that feel good for the neck and shoulders. I do think it has something to do with blood flow because I can really feel it going to my head and it is like it helps me feel better and more wide awake/less foggy, if you will. I am fortunate in that I don't get what I would call migraines or at least severe headaches though.Sorry, if you had this somewhere on another post, but are you currently taking medication now? The dizziness and nausea, as well as headache, might come from that or if you have noticed more severe symptoms and have recently started a new med, or even a new herbal preparation, it may be exacerbating them. It also might be due to a chemical or even food/additive sensitivity. Just some possibilites. I guess I say this, because my mother who has fibro too, had just recently started a new med and she was complaining of these symptoms. She is on other meds too. I told her to try eliminating one med at a time to see whether or not it gets better for her. Do so with your doctors advice, especially if you are taking them for a serious condition that requires medication for you to live, or the medication is one which tapering off is better than going cold turkey because of serious side-effects.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tania. Initially, I feel pretty bad after the osteopathy. I get very cold, tired and shaky. This goes by the next day, but I remain more tired for about a week. After that I start to pick up a bit. It's all very subtle and gradual - no miracle energy fixes here. I haven't had any osteopathy this year because I've been feeling too ill to survive it. Additionally, my kind osteopath was giving me home visits, but he can no longer do that. He works in hospitals in London half the week then drives back south for the rest, is doing a PhD and teaches at the university - as well as being a Dad etc etc. Busy man!I don't know if the term you mentioned is what my osteopath does. Basically, he puts his hands under my neck, at those dents where the head meets the neck, and subtly moves things about. It feels very uncomfortable to start, and then eases off and feels nice. Then he puts his hand right under my bottom, underneath the coxics (I'm sorry, I don't know how to spell that), and moves that about a bit too. You should talk to your osteopath if you're feeling yucky after the treatment. I don't believe, if they work ethically and properly, they can do much harm. But they do work with adjusting the body systems don't they, and that can have profound effects. Wishing you well with the osteopathy,


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Susan,That's exactly how I feel today--yucky and weak. When he did the CRS treatment I immediately got a terrible headach and my blood pressure shot up to 180/100. I was miserable that night--not sure if I really want more of these treatments. I might resort to physical therapy with correct stretches and do the vestibular exercises that I learned for my dizziness.Tania


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Moldie,I'm not on any new meds (I don't take pain meds just tylenol) and my regular scripts I have taken for years. I started feeling badly after having a lot of dental work (7 root canals and 1 extraction). This is embarrasing to say that I had this much work in my mouth. It sure caused much trauma with my FM in my head and neck.Tania


----------

